

Show HN: Log in to Facebook by scanning a QR code - mwww
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOUjtqp9W20

======
SirPalmerston
Well, this is awkward... I designed a scheme to do just that exactly four days
ago. :D

Edit:

Link to actual site (not just demo video) - <http://rublon.com>.

